# Recessed lighting in basement - thoughts on layout



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You really need to post a drawing of the floor plan.


----------



## sheffdave2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Pictures*

Here is the plan and the room!


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

sheffdave2002 said:


> Here is the plan and the room!


That's ALOT of light!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As I am figuring it, 12 floods are going to put out roughly around 1,320 degrees all together. Talk about baking a room.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

8 cans maybe even 6 will be more then sufficient for that area. Especially with such a low ceiling.
You mention that someone will be sleeping in the room,by code the room is required to have an exit in case of fire be it a door or egress window.


----------



## sheffdave2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks for the comments!*

Good to get some input - have been going back and forth on whether that is enough lights or overkill so its great to have a better idea!

Cheers,
David


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go with LED lighting. Less heat, and can use one circuit to power.


----------



## sheffdave2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

Aiming to do it on a budget though and the LED equivalent 6" cans are 5 times the price..


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is not about the upfront costs, it is the long term, which you will be glad that you did go with LED vs. Incandescent or CFL PAR's. Spend the money for the LED fixtures instead of cheaping.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

you can use 3w LED standard A base bulbs inside can lights, use the can light adjustment to bring the bulb down thereby getting a better light dispersion. The 3w or even the 8w ones I'm talking about will run about $5 to $12 dollars, but think about it like this 12 3w bulbs = 36w. 12 PAR30 bulbs = 360w. That is a 100% saving of electricity usage. Also the LED bulbs are instant on, as opposed to CFLs, will not hum when dimmed as Incandescent bulbs do (unless rough service bulbs), and have a 50,000 hour life as opposed to around 5000 fro incandescent or 10,000 for CFL. 

Bulbs - http://www.tmart.com/LED-Light-Bulbs/Watt--3W/ 

Example in use - http://www.diychatroom.com/attachments/f49/59566d1351432369-german-house-rebuild-img_0017.jpg


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

FYI - I am not endorsing the sites about, just showing you what LED bulb I'm talking about and their pricing.


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

So the room is 21'x12' not 21x12 like in the diagram correct? 

For a 21 x 12' room, I'd say 6-8 would be PLENTY of light as others are saying. I'd opt for 6. Just have a 2x3 arrangement of recessed cans.


----------



## fourx (Jun 19, 2012)

looks like 6 would be fine. it's a bedroom not a grow room


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

No need to put them right on the walls. Just take the 6 center ones and rotate them 90 degrees.


----------



## JuzRick (Nov 20, 2012)

Gregzoll, has a good point there. I would suggest the LED's myself..preferably 6 recess canes being you dealing with a total of 24 sq ft, floor area of space and then with the low ceiling. With the dimmer you set the contrast with the lighting. As the alternative..you may want to consider remodeling adding that 2ndary exit point, for you do need to escape doors by code.


----------

